# Modals and Sub. Clauses



## jonnie

(and present perfect too!)

So, some word order stuff started really confusing me today—but I think I've got most of it down, except:

I saw this:
_Ik vermoed dat Jan al aangekomen moet zijn._

Is that the normal order in a subordinate clause when you use a modal verb with a verb in present perfect? I've just learned how the independent word normally goes at the end (right?), which means I would think that _aangekomen_ would go at the end (or maybe even the _moet_ would go at the end). What way's right—or can it vary?

One last question (not having to do with subordinating clauses)--
I've also seen this:
_Piet zou zijn aangekomen._

This sounds wrong but makes sense to me (after seeing this lesson), but another source would make me do:
_Piet zou aangekomen zijn._

Are they both right or is only one right?
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Peterdg

There are several ways to express the same thing.
_Ik vermoed dat Jan al aangekomen moet zijn._
_Ik vermoed dat Jan al moet zijn aangekomen._
are both correct.

Also in the Piet case: 
_Piet zou aangekomen zijn._
_Piet zou zijn aangekomen._
are also both correct (although I would label the last one as less frequent, but that's just a personal opinion).


----------



## Joannes

Both *Piet zou zijn aangekomen* and *Piet zou aangekomen zijn* are correct. Geographical differences are invloved but it's not just a Dutch-Flemish difference, so pick up what your environment says. But it's correct either way.

When a modal is part of the verbal group at the end (as with subordinated clauses or sentences like "Jan zou al aangekomen moeten zijn") all word orders are correct where the (tense) auxiliary is not to the left of the past participle of the lexical verb (d versions), except those where the modal is in final position (e-f), because that's German. 

1a Ik vermoed dat Jan al aangekomen moet zijn.
1b Ik vermoed dat Jan al moet zijn aangekomen.
1c Ik vermoed dat Jan al moet aangekomen zijn.
1d Ik vermoed dat Jan al zijn moet aangekomen. 
1e Ik vermoed dat Jan al zijn aangekomen moet. 
1f Ik vermoed dat Jan al aangekomen zijn moet. 

2a Jan zou al aangekomen moeten zijn.
2b Jan zou al moeten zijn aangekomen.
2c Jan zou al moeten aangekomen zijn.
2d Jan zou al zijn moeten aangekomen. 
2e Jan zou al zijn aangekomen moeten. 
2f Jan zou al aangekomen zijn moeten. 

For a detailed explanation (in Dutch), have a look at these pages, where you will learn how to form sentences like *Je denkt toch niet dat ik hier zou hebben willen komen zitten duimen draaien?* 'You don't think I would have wanted to just come sit here and do nothing.'


----------



## Timidinho

Joannes said:


> Both *Piet zou zijn aangekomen* and *Piet zou aangekomen zijn* are correct. Geographical differences are invloved but it's not just a Dutch-Flemish difference, so pick up what your environment says. But it's correct either way.
> 
> When a modal is part of the verbal group at the end (as with subordinated clauses or sentences like "Jan zou al aangekomen moeten zijn") all word orders are correct where the (tense) auxiliary is not to the left of the past participle of the lexical verb (d versions), except those where the modal is in final position (e-f), because that's German.
> 
> 1a Ik vermoed dat Jan al aangekomen moet zijn.
> 1b Ik vermoed dat Jan al moet zijn aangekomen.
> 1c Ik vermoed dat Jan al moet aangekomen zijn.
> 1d Ik vermoed dat Jan al zijn moet aangekomen.
> 1e Ik vermoed dat Jan al zijn aangekomen moet.
> 1f Ik vermoed dat Jan al aangekomen zijn moet.
> 
> 2a Jan zou al aangekomen moeten zijn.
> 2b Jan zou al moeten zijn aangekomen.
> 2c Jan zou al moeten aangekomen zijn.
> 2d Jan zou al zijn moeten aangekomen.
> 2e Jan zou al zijn aangekomen moeten.
> 2f Jan zou al aangekomen zijn moeten.
> 
> For a detailed explanation (in Dutch), have a look at these pages, where you will learn how to form sentences like *Je denkt toch niet dat ik hier zou hebben willen komen zitten duimen draaien?* 'You don't think I would have wanted to just come sit here and do nothing.'


1c/2c sound very strange (wrong) to me
1f/2f sound correct to me


----------



## Peterdg

Timidinho said:


> 1c/2c sound very strange (wrong) to me
> 1f/2f sound correct to me


 The "c" options sound perfectly right here.

The "f" options sound very unnatural (forced) to me.


----------



## Ktke

f sounds 'Hollands' for me ;-)


----------



## proud

I think the `f` options are wrong, never the less, they are used sometimes by dutch people. 
The sentence is in any case very weird since it means that one suspects that Jan should have come in by now. A much more logical sentence would be `Ik vermoed dat Jan al aangekomen is´ Wich means that one suspects that Jan has come in.


----------



## jonnie

Wow. Thanks very much for the replies! That helped a lot—not pulling out my hair anymore over this!

And thanks for the link, Joannes; I'll definitely check it out when my Dutch gets better.


----------



## Joannes

proud said:


> A much more logical sentence would be `Ik vermoed dat Jan al aangekomen is´


I agree, the meaning of assumption is in there twice with *vermoeden *and *moeten*, it would be better to have either *ik vermoed dat Jan al aangekomen is* or *Jan moet al aangekomen zijn*. On the other hand, I think the combination of both is not that rare in spoken language..

You're welcome, jonnie.


----------

